# Head Unit replacement - technical advice needed! :)



## r3pr3z3nt (Mar 22, 2011)

Hello Guys!

I'm currently looking for a new head unit for my '05 Nissan Xtrail - one that allows me to connect my iPhone 4.

The head unit I have in the car is the standard Nissan's [Clarion?] CH340 with 6cd changer. The back of that unit can be viewed here for your convenience: 

http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/aa212/asaisbhan/Xtrail ICE Install/Xtrail_install_27.jpg

Front:
http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/aa212/asaisbhan/IMG_1834.jpg

I was thinking about ordering the JVC KW-XR611 from your store, but before I proceed I need some advice.

1. Would you be able to tell me if it would be a good replacement for the stock stereo in terms of fitting [would it completely fill the gap in dash, connect well, etc.].

2. What kind of adapter do I need to order with it to connect it to my stock audio system?

3. Is it possible to use my X-trail's audio steering controls built into the steering wheel with that specific JVC model? Would I need a special adapter? If so, can you tell me which model should I get?

Regards
Cezary


----------



## pacificgrl (Feb 15, 2011)

r3pr3z3nt said:


> Hello Guys!
> 
> I'm currently looking for a new head unit for my '05 Nissan Xtrail - one that allows me to connect my iPhone 4.
> 
> ...


Ok...most, if not all, of the double din units that you are looking at will requires some sort of trim plate or "filler" piece to fill in the gaps. What I did with my JVC KW-AVX830 unit was just use some foam around the head unit. That's not even the hardest part. You will require a torx bit to take the screws out and you need to becareful you don't strip the torx screws that hold the bracket onto the OEM head unit. You will need to use the (L & R) mounting tabs for your new head unit. These screws are insanely hard to get loose. I think I stripped 4 out of 8 of them! As for installation its SUPER easy after that. You will need to buy a wiring harness (from Scosche) that you will need to solder onto your new wiring harness from your JVC and just plug and play! It was more difficult for me because the wiring harness is not listed under the X-Trail here in Canada as most of the harness' come from the US and the X-Trail was never offered in the US. I think theres a thread on here that you can look at to get a reference. You will also need the colour codes for your Harness to JVC wiring. WHich should be easy to find!


----------



## r3pr3z3nt (Mar 22, 2011)

Ok guys, so that's what I got to replace my double din Clarion Unit [the one with 6cd changer]:


Headunit: JVC-KWXR611 £117.99 - no need for facia adapter - the unit fits quite nicely with a small, unnoticeable gap around that I'll sort out in the future. It connects to my iPhone through the USB socket, displays the names of the songs, charges the phone, etc.

Connectors that will allow me to remain the steering controls: 
CEL-ASC2645 £34.95 - Car Audio Direct - [make sure that you'll get the interface box with it - CAD forgot to send me one...]

CON-CTJVCLEAD2 £3.99 - Connects2 JVC Adaptor Steering Control Adaptor - Car Audio Direct

Sub Total: £156.93

I changed my front doors speakers to JBL GTO series [three-way, 165mm diameter - these go deeper than the standard Panasonic ones, but I mounted them to the plastic door panel and the additional gap that I got because of that was enough to fit them].

The system works fine, I'm just waiting for the interface box from CAD, which should sort my problems with retaining the steering controls.

Thanks for your help guys!


----------



## uktony (Oct 15, 2008)

You will also need the colour codes for your Harness to JVC wiring. WHich should be easy to find!

Hi, I've just fitted a cheap double din sat nav to my 2005 Xtrail but no longer have steering wheel controls becuase I have nothing to connect the 3rd plug of the nissans wiring harness (same Stereo as the one above)

I can't find a wiring diagran anywhere to tell me which wires do what for the steering wheel harness plug... this one..


----------

